
What is the future of blogging? - ask2sk
I felt very sad that the FCC killed Net neutrality. I run a blog. Most of my visitors are from U.S. I am pretty sure my ad revenue is going to be very low in future. Is there any precautions should I take? Is blogging career over? Please, serious replies only.
======
briandear
I don't think you have any rational reason for fear. It's nonsense to think
that your blog is going to be a victim of net neutrality. It's a blog! It
isn't like you're trying to run a Netflix-style service that depends on
sustained high bandwidth transactions.

While there are legitimate complaints about net neutrality, it's pretty clear
that there are huge amounts of FUD going around. The ones that might ought to
be concerned would be Spotify-type startups or other businesses that depend on
high data rates.

~~~
yostrovs
This is evidence that net neutrality is an imagined monster for a lot of
people.

~~~
ask2sk
You mean I am too paranoid?

------
mstolpm
Serious reply? Here you go: Wait for the things to come.

Reason: Nobody can predict the future. Why are you relating your ad revenue
with Net neutrality and are "pretty sure" about the outcome? Are you afraid
ISPs will block your site in particular? Else, you could always move your blog
to a bigger (non-throttled) network or other host.

~~~
ask2sk
> move your blog to a bigger (non-throttled) network or other host

Could you please elaborate? Should I move my blog to different hosting
provider?

